# Dominator 28.5-30-inch utv tire



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

Has anyone tried this tires? What do you guys think of this tire?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Looks like another bighorn knockoff to me.


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

i was wondering about this tire also,,,,thinking about putting a set of 28.5 on the rincon????


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

Sorry for digging up an old thread, anyone tried these out yet?


----------

